# Elderly assistant required in Kuala Lumpur



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Moving to Kuala Lumpur, with elderly parents, my father needs 24 hours some times an assistant to help him go around the house and take shower.

Is there any elderly assistant service that I can hire to take care of him.

Regards


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

You used to be able to hire a full time maid to help with such things, but lately maids have become very expensive and hard to come by. It won't be easy to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but what do people do when they have elderly or not well elderly family members at home which require assistance.

Is there no Hospice type agency company that can provide services of domestic staff that helps out in taking care.

Regards


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

My sister-in-law had a nursing service come around once a day to help with my father-in-law when he was in his last stages. But the nurse was only there about an hour or two at the most. All she did was change his bandages, check him over and leave. I'm starting to see nursing homes pop up, where there weren't too many or any in the past. But I know in the case of my in-laws, my sister-in-law basically didn't work the last 5-10 years of their lives in order to take care of them. My wife retired early to help, but instead moved to the US a couple of years after we were married. 

But at this point there really isn't a solution that I know of. I know of one man who's wife i very ill and needs 24/7 care that had to quit working at 50 in order to care for his wife. The Malaysian lifestyle is based on the premise that the family take care of the parents when they age, and isn't really prepared for the situation of not having a non-working child (usually a daughter) to care for the sick parent.


----------

